# Issues with 3 ft deep powder



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ken2234 said:


> I live on the east, closer to lake Eire about 20 mins from buffalo. This past week it has dumped massive amounts of snow with no base in the trees. Since I love the trees so much and cant really stay out I left work early and decided to head to where the most snow had fallen. Colden NY reported they received 46 inches in 4 days so I felt that was the winner. Conditions where prime and it was probably the best night session I ever had over my 10 years of snowboarding. No ice, shit tons of powder; just epic.
> 
> My question here is what can you do when your in DEEP snow (especially with no base) and the slope angles are not allowing me to gain enough energy to go through the deep pow. Do I need to grab some buddies to groom it out with our boards or just wait till the skiers pack it? I kept on sinking but once I found a nice steep angle it was fine but the low slopes caused me to get stuck and sweaty. :dunno: (This was mostly in the woods)
> 
> Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.



That's Cross Country Snowboarding! Perfect technique shown here


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Did you set your bindings back on your board and try to ride mostly off your tail? I have never ridden in THAT deep, but in about 18 inches, I used my tail more like a rudder and tried to keep my nose up as much as possible. Also, pumping your body weight whilst carving is a good way to gain momentum. If you have ever "tic-tac'd" on a skateboard, you will know what kind of body motion I am talking about.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Ride steeper terrain. As you get more experience with pow, you'll know how to keep the board floating and not lose momentum. Rocker and a larger board helps.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> That's Cross Country Snowboarding! Perfect technique shown here


hahhhahahahhah


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

jml22 said:


> hahhhahahahhah




:laugh:, they were so serious! super funny


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ken2234 said:


> :laugh:, they were so serious! super funny


...So we're rocking a triple entendre there..." :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

cifex said:


> Ride steeper terrain. As you get more experience with pow, you'll no how to keep the board floating and not lose momentum. Rocker and a larger board helps.


Yea my skills there, but the terrain and depth of snow wasn't allowing me to go any faster. Even bombing a short groomed section then hitting the glades with all the speed while riding on my back leg wasn't enough to carry me though the flat area. I think because there was no base was the reason for the intense sinkage. I also have a pretty large board that's built for pow and had no issues with deep snow when I went to CO this year. Im dealing with 753 Vert at this local resort, not much steep terrain to hit.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> ...So we're rocking a triple entendre there..." :laugh::laugh:


the best part. Favorited 

Thanks for sharing that lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ken2234 said:


> Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


Yeah unfortunately this is one area where the board makes the most difference. Big long board with a rockered nose will float better, meaning the snow under you won't pack down as much (which is where all your energy is going).

Also setback is key. Last year I was out in about 3 ft of fresh on a Burton Custom 156 and was nose diving all over the place, really struggling with that much snow. Went back to the car and grabbed the 160 with a bunch of setback and a big wide nose, and it made all the difference in the world!

If you can borrow a longer board or pick one up cheap go for it! I've got a 166 I'm going to try this year.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken2234 said:


> Yea my skills there, but the terrain and depth of snow wasn't allowing me to go any faster. Even bombing a short groomed section then hitting the glades with all the speed while riding on my back leg wasn't enough to carry me though the flat area. I think because there was no base was the reason for the intense sinkage. I also have a pretty large board that's built for pow and had no issues with deep snow when I went to CO this year. Im dealing with 753 Vert at this local resort, not much steep terrain to hit.


Skunk Apes – Lib Tech

GO BIGGERRRRR


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ken2234 said:


> Even bombing a short groomed section then hitting the glades with all the speed while riding on my back leg wasn't enough to carry me though the flat area.


Yeah if it's too flat there's not much you can do until it gets some tracks in it. Did you try riding through your own tracks a few times?


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah unfortunately this is one area where the board makes the most difference. Big long board with a rockered nose will float better, meaning the snow under you won't pack down as much (which is where all your energy is going).
> 
> Also setback is key. Last year I was out in about 3 ft of fresh on a Burton Custom 156 and was nose diving all over the place, really struggling with that much snow. Went back to the car and grabbed the 160 with a bunch of setback and a big wide nose, and it made all the difference in the world!
> 
> If you can borrow a longer board or pick one up cheap go for it! I've got a 166 I'm going to try this year.


Nice, never even thought of that. I'm riding a 160 currently. I'll have to get a better set up for pow. I think that's the best option at this point. To be honest it hasn't snowed like this in over 8 years and never thought I'd need a powder board for this area. I think they had record snowfall this week too. Must of been those 100 virgins we sacrificed for Ullr that brought us this :yahoo:


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah if it's too flat there's not much you can do until it gets some tracks in it. Did you try riding through your own tracks a few times?


Yea. I was alone so I was trying to recruit skiers to go with me but they said I was crazy for hitting glades at night. It was getting better but as soon as I went off the track it was a sweat session


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ken2234 said:


> Nice, never even thought of that. I'm riding a 160 currently. I'll have to get a better set up for pow. I think that's the best option at this point. To be honest it hasn't snowed like this in over 8 years and never thought I'd need a powder board for this area. I think they had record snowfall this week too. Must of been those 100 virgins we sacrificed for Ullr that brought us this :yahoo:


I remember one year I hit Jay Peak right after the perfect storm. There was something like 3 ft or so of powder there too. I was still riding my T7 (159 cm, very stiff, heavily cambered) and I remember spending more time tumbling down a run than actually riding it. I remember somebody shouting from the lift asking if I was okay, and all I could think of was that it was like being in heaven!!! :laugh:

Another trick for side powder is to pop in off a groomer but then stay next to the groomer doing some turns. If you start to bog bad just pop back onto the groomer. If you're lapping a run you can start to get some tracks into the side stuff this way and ease your way into the bush! lol

What's your weight? I'm about 175 lb and the 160 is the perfect freeride length for me, I'm thinking the 166 will just be a lot of fun on those super deep days...

Enjoy the fruits of your sacrificed virgins!!!


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I remember one year I hit Jay Peak right after the perfect storm. There was something like 3 ft or so of powder there too. I was still riding my T7 (159 cm, very stiff, heavily cambered) and I remember spending more time tumbling down a run than actually riding it. I remember somebody shouting from the lift asking if I was okay, and all I could think of was that it was like being in heaven!!! :laugh:
> 
> Another trick for side powder is to pop in off a groomer but then stay next to the groomer doing some turns. If you start to bog bad just pop back onto the groomer. If you're lapping a run you can start to get some tracks into the side stuff this way and ease your way into the bush! lol
> 
> ...


Funny you say that, I ended up doing just that. I just couldn't believe the amount of snow it was unreal. Also,:thumbsup: Jay peak FTW! I'm planning a trip there next year for the 2014-15 season. The videos I see of that place are insane. Prob some of the best snow in the east.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Be grateful, us midwesteners would love pow issues


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

Deimus85 said:


> Skunk Apes – Lib Tech
> 
> GO BIGGERRRRR


This is what I ride now - 160


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ken2234 said:


> Funny you say that, I ended up doing just that. I just couldn't believe the amount of snow it was unreal. Also,:thumbsup: Jay peak FTW! I'm planning a trip there next year for the 2014-15 season. The videos I see of that place are insane. Prob some of the best snow in the east.


I've hit a lot of hills in the east over the years, and nothing to me is like Jay Peak. Part of it is the vibe too, it may be changing now but every time I've been there it just had a really laid back attitude.

Favorite run is called Buckaroo Bonzai. You take a good charging run down the groomers to Upper Goat Run, pass under the tram and then a couple hundred feet down on the right is the entrance. They're just nice medium pitch glades, wide open about 10-15 feet between each tree so you can really rip.

When it's super windy (and cold) at Jay I like to go hide in the trees where it's sheltered. Take some fully treed laps and you keep from freezing to death! Love that place, hope to get back there again one year.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

in all seriousness... this is my Pow eater: If you set it all the way back there's no way to sink it.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> in all seriousness... this is my Pow eater: If you set it all the way back there's no way to sink it.


looks awesome


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ken2234 said:


> looks awesome


I agree with you. But before you buy one, check the pow boards someone on the forum is pressing.. He's from japan, his boards are gorgeous...but I can't find the thread right now.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I agree with you. But before you buy one, check the pow boards someone on the forum is pressing.. He's from japan, his boards are gorgeous...but I can't find the thread right now.


Oh cool, I'll dig though see if I can find him. MANHUNT

It's like kill bill but instead of Japanese steel we are looking for Japanese wood. lol


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Found it. Scroll to the end... Love this one











http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/52151-i-said-i-going-build-board.html


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I've hit a lot of hills in the east over the years, and nothing to me is like Jay Peak. Part of it is the vibe too, it may be changing now but every time I've been there it just had a really laid back attitude.
> 
> Favorite run is called Buckaroo Bonzai. You take a good charging run down the groomers to Upper Goat Run, pass under the tram and then a couple hundred feet down on the right is the entrance. They're just nice medium pitch glades, wide open about 10-15 feet between each tree so you can really rip.
> 
> When it's super windy (and cold) at Jay I like to go hide in the trees where it's sheltered. Take some fully treed laps and you keep from freezing to death! Love that place, hope to get back there again one year.


I have heard that place was legendary for years. I am trying to go up soon!


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Found it. Scroll to the end... Love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went though every page of that thread and holycrap. That dude knows what hes doing.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Jay Peak is still the best mountain in the east.

Some of use just miss the days when it was old/rag tag and empty on Saturdays.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

cifex said:


> Jay Peak is still the best mountain in the east.
> 
> Some of use just miss the days when it was old/rag tag and empty on Saturdays.


First time I was there was probably 1990 or so with my dad. We stayed in a little town called North Troy in a B&B for something like $40 a night including a great breakfast!

First "big" hill I ever went to, so it'll always have a place in my heart.

Years later I went on a trip with Ryerson Univ. and we all stayed in the slopeside condos. There were 6 of us that didn't know each other in each condo, and I had an awesome time. Something about that place just makes people relax while having fun!

At the top of the flyer when you head left there's a bit of a rock wall there. It's my ritual to pat the rock on my first run of a trip to say hello. Then on the last run of the last day I pat the rock again, and say by to the mountain. It's sort of a respect thing, I figure if I say hi to it, it won't hurt me. Of course I've torn my rotator cuff and had a pretty bad chest injury there over the years, so maybe it's time to change the routine!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> First time I was there was probably 1990 or so with my dad. We stayed in a little town called North Troy in a B&B for something like $40 a night including a great breakfast!
> 
> First "big" hill I ever went to, so it'll always have a place in my heart.
> 
> ...












'Murica


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ken2234 said:


> I live on the east, closer to lake Eire about 20 mins from buffalo. This past week it has dumped massive amounts of snow with no base in the trees. Since I love the trees so much and cant really stay out I left work early and decided to head to where the most snow had fallen. Colden NY reported they received 46 inches in 4 days so I felt that was the winner. Conditions where prime and it was probably the best night session I ever had over my 10 years of snowboarding. No ice, shit tons of powder; just epic.
> 
> My question here is what can you do when your in DEEP snow (especially with no base) and the slope angles are not allowing me to gain enough energy to go through the deep pow. Do I need to grab some buddies to groom it out with our boards or just wait till the skiers pack it? I kept on sinking but once I found a nice steep angle it was fine but the low slopes caused me to get stuck and sweaty. :dunno: (This was mostly in the woods)
> 
> Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


Fuck I miss the Colden snow belt so much. If you're in Colden though you're riding Kissing Bridge that is definitely not 753 vertical feet. The terrain is naturally flat the only way to ride that is to take a direct downhill approach and pump the crap out of the terrain then hit that lift and crank that fucker back up. 

It's not a matter of lack of base it's the pitch of the terrain. I used to run into this problem all the time back in the old country. Our solution was to make my idiot friend with a fat wide board plow the run in first then use his track to pump in and blaze our own. 

Rather than going bigger you should go smaller. 147 Salomon Powder Snake for the win. That board is designed for tight trees like those in the southern tier. 



Ken2234 said:


> Nice, never even thought of that. I'm riding a 160 currently. I'll have to get a better set up for pow. I think that's the best option at this point. To be honest it hasn't snowed like this in over 8 years and never thought I'd need a powder board for this area. I think they had record snowfall this week too. Must of been those 100 virgins we sacrificed for Ullr that brought us this :yahoo:


The winter of 00/01 was like that. Rode so much pow at Holiday Valley it was unreal. Glad to see the old country is finally getting some snow. 

If you really want to ride some pow that will be untouched. Google the Concord Ski Club in Eville. Guarantee no one is hiking that right now and it probably has 2 feet or more on it, there's a 45 degree pitch down the front face to the access road and you should be able to get a few really good turns.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is a trick I use, if there are several of you this works really well.

Have 1 person go in first with all the speed they can carry and maybe the best pow deck, then after a little wait the next person goes in full speed and follows the tracks exactly so as to maintain speed.

The first person in just gets out of the way to the right or left after they stop so the next person can go as straight as possible.

Then just keep overlapping each other until you get back to the groomer, if you have more people it works even better. 

Once you have one good line through you can use that as a means to cut new lines left and right while keeping your safe exit for when you loose too much momentum.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a huge problem with 3ft of powder too.....I ONLY GET IT ONCE OR TWICE A YEAR!


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck I miss the Colden snow belt so much. If you're in Colden though you're riding Kissing Bridge that is definitely not 753 vertical feet. The terrain is naturally flat the only way to ride that is to take a direct downhill approach and pump the crap out of the terrain then hit that lift and crank that fucker back up.
> 
> It's not a matter of lack of base it's the pitch of the terrain. I used to run into this problem all the time back in the old country. Our solution was to make my idiot friend with a fat wide board plow the run in first then use his track to pump in and blaze our own.
> 
> ...


LOL your right Kb has only 550 Vert. Lmao so sad I thought my guesstimate was low to begin with.

But the pow made up for it big time. 


Your going to have to post that on Google maps like ASAP (Concord). If there is a 45 degree vert I need to hit that like yesterday. I see some things on the web but not many directions as to where it is. I never even knew that existed. Please share this location!!! I'll hike it, I'm going to be at Holimont so if its close by im game. 

I need the exercise anyways 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Found it 
42°19'10"N 78°41'59"W


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

dreampow said:


> Here is a trick I use, if there are several of you this works really well.
> 
> Have 1 person go in first with all the speed they can carry and maybe the best pow deck, then after a little wait the next person goes in full speed and follows the tracks exactly so as to maintain speed.
> 
> ...


That's a solid idea. I'll see what I can do tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> First time I was there was probably 1990 or so with my dad. We stayed in a little town called North Troy in a B&B for something like $40 a night including a great breakfast!
> 
> First "big" hill I ever went to, so it'll always have a place in my heart.
> 
> Years later I went on a trip with Ryerson Univ. and we all stayed in the slopeside condos. There were 6 of us that didn't know each other in each condo, and I had an awesome time. Something about that place just makes people relax while having fun!


Sounds like an awesome time. You make me want to go sooner


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The board is everything in these conditions.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Found it. Scroll to the end... Love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice Kirk:thumbsup:.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ken2234 said:


> LOL your right Kb has only 550 Vert. Lmao so sad I thought my guesstimate was low to begin with.
> 
> But the pow made up for it big time.
> 
> ...


Not giving you driving directions but it is 5 minutes from Holimont. Only hint I'll give is go past the new Library and stay right.


----------

